# EVGA Makes GPU Voltage Tuner Software Official



## btarunr (Feb 7, 2009)

EVGA today made its GPU Voltage Tuner (GVT) software utility official. The utility allows end-users to control the voltage of the graphics processor, a significant factor when it comes to overclocking. Within safe limits, increasing the GPU voltage facilitates higher maximum GPU core and shader clock speeds. The utility keeps in mind the majority of users that doesn't understand the specifics of voltage control, and its impact on overclocking. 

Using a simple slider, the user can set the vGPU voltage from 0.82V to 1.18V and beyond, depending on the accelerator. The resolution of the scale is in milli-Volts, although the resolution of the slider may differ. Initial tests have shown even simple increases in voltages to send the maximum overclock for the core speed up by as much as 100 MHz. The initial graphics card support-base includes the GeForce GTX 260, GTX 280 and GTX 295 series accelerators by EVGA. Future releases may expand the support base. The application is available exclusively to registered users of EVGA graphics accelerators, and can be downloaded from here. 





Extended graphics card support list follows.



EVGA GeForce GTX 260 series:

 896-P3-1260-XX
 896-P3-1262-XX
 896-P3-1263-XX
 896-P3-1264-XX
 896-P3-1265-XX
 896-P3-1266-XX
 896-P3-1267-XX
 896-P3-1268-XX
 896-P3-1269-XX
 896-P3-1270-XX 
EVGA GeForce GTX 280 series:

 01G-P3-1280-XX
 01G-P3-1282-XX
 01G-P3-1284-XX
 01G-P3-1286-XX
 01G-P3-1289-XX
EVGA GeForce GTX 295 series:

 017-P3-1291-XX
 017-P3-1292-XX
 017-P3-1293-XX

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there plans down the road to attatch this to their Overclocking tool. just seems a waste to add another running process to your list when benching!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmm it wont let me download it even though my card is compatible


----------



## Kursah (Feb 7, 2009)

There are limitations, my range on my 65nm 216 GTX260 is 825mv to 1288mv. So .8v to 1.13v. Fine, but in bios I can go up to 1.15v though in much larger steps...this is much more fine tuned so it may actually be more useful to maintaining a higher OC while running lower volts than going through bios.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 7, 2009)

im a try it out see if i can get a higher clock, temps are fine plenty headroom just seems to have hit oc wall

its a gtx 260

using bios voids warranty also so does frying it lol


----------



## Kursah (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't hit the wall at my current clocks on the stock 1.06v my card uses, but those clocks are a great mix of temps and performance. Really I can't complain, but now using a program to change voltage instead of flashing the bios, I might just have to see how much beyond the 720-ish range my 1.06v did max out at I can go!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 7, 2009)

requires log in so i need to register ah well another site that has my detials


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 7, 2009)

ive got a funny feeling paulieg reg this card already


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

can someone send it to me? im logged in and i have my 295's reged but it wont let me DL it.

idk why?


----------



## Kursah (Feb 7, 2009)

KeiranD, Shouldn't matter, just make a sign-in at EVGA's site and you can download it...you just need an account, works for the site and forum. You don't need to have a product of theirs for an account there iirc.



Edit will I might be wrong, I just downloaded it, didn't care much for the compatability list 'cause I knew mine would be ok.

Edit Part Deux: I'm sure TPU's servers will be providing link to this soon for those having issues too...I can't imagine it won't be distributed across the web shortly.


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 7, 2009)

Is this the kind of mod that can void your warranty?


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 7, 2009)

i got an account and i tried the DL link and it just went refreshed back to the same page red the log in fine print and it says requires 1 product registration

EIT: dont think it can void your warranty but just make sure you dont overdo it coz if it gets even slightly messed up its voided
can TPU not host the program or is it against some legal stuff


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 7, 2009)

so im guessing it wont work on my 285?


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2009)

great tool but they are being kinda cheap when it comes to supported cards, why not extend it to 9000 series as well, these are the current mainstream cards afterall and they should benefit as well.


----------



## Binge (Feb 7, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Is there plans down the road to attatch this to their Overclocking tool. just seems a waste to add another running process to your list when benching!



You don't need to have it open.  It changes voltages until you restart your PC.


----------



## Binge (Feb 7, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Is this the kind of mod that can void your warranty?



Yes it states when the program starts up that they are not responsible for damages done to the card if this utility is used.



KBD said:


> great tool but they are being kinda cheap when it comes to supported cards, why not extend it to 9000 series as well, these are the current mainstream cards afterall and they should benefit as well.



Lack of digital voltage control on the 9000 and prior cards.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 7, 2009)

So far so good, I dropped down from the default 1125mv to 1075mv, and my max 729/1458 oc still works. Wonder if the reduced heat will let me clock even higher.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Love the cathode tubes...


----------



## Pixelated (Feb 7, 2009)

This is what I like to see. 





> If you do not see your card on this list, please stay tuned for future releases as we are working on further compatibility.



Hopefully they will release  one for the G80's. I would love to push my 8800GTX up to 700Mhz (without a warranty voiding volt mod), since it can already hit 647Mhz.


----------



## Binge (Feb 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Lack of digital voltage control on the 9000 and prior cards.





Pixelated said:


> This is what I like to see.
> 
> Hopefully they will release  one for the G80's. I would love to push my 8800GTX up to 700Mhz (without a warranty voiding volt mod), since it can already hit 647Mhz.



impossible for the 8000 series cards... plz read , it will also void your warranty.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> You don't need to have it open.  It changes voltages until you restart your PC.



But there is a tick box for start with windows, as well does the Overclocking tool. I mean will it come as one package like ATItool when it carried the voltage features for the X1900series cards. Even if it doesnt need to be seen, to OC and Voltmod you need two processes as it is.

Maybe Im just splitting hairs here, but for uber benchers another process is not what we/they want when trying to achieve our best results possible!


----------



## Binge (Feb 7, 2009)

The overclocking tool and voltage tool do not come up in the services after startup is complete.  They stop and close themselves.  I have no extra processes/services running since I installed EVGA precision or voltage tuner.

The voltage tuner simply does what Rivatuner can do.  It will address and edit the hex value of your GPUvoltage in the digital VRM itself.  That value resets with a system restart.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> The overclocking tool and voltage tool do not come up in the services after startup is complete.  They stop and close themselves.  I have no extra processes/services running since I installed EVGA precision or voltage tuner.



Sweetness, I guess that solves that then doesnt it, still think it would be nice to have all together. Thanks for that bit of info Binge!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 7, 2009)

Can't overclock any further, but I have been able to drop my temps by 8 degrees... so I can lower my fan speed and reduce noise at the least.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> so im guessing it wont work on my 285?



I'm wondering the same, since it isn't listed. That would be kind of odd though. Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Binge (Feb 7, 2009)

EVGA has stated that they are not yet supporting the 285 at this time but it may be available for modding in the future.


----------



## raptori (Feb 7, 2009)

any body try it with non EVGA card as it may work just like EVGA Precision.


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 7, 2009)

Tried it with my 285, got "unrecognized device"

this could be because they arent supporting the 285, or because it's an XFX 

Precision works fine though.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> EVGA has stated that they are not yet supporting the 285 at this time but it may be available for modding in the future.



 I wonder why?


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 7, 2009)

Also currently the 55nm GTX 260's are not supported.  I am going to guess it has to do with something being changed on the 55nm cards, (both 260 and 285) since those are the only 2 it will not work with currently.


----------



## burebista (Feb 7, 2009)

Because this?


----------



## elixxx (Feb 7, 2009)

i have 2 280s, one gainward one evga. gonna try it out.


----------



## Binge (Feb 7, 2009)

burebista said:


> Because this?



thanks for the clarification.  You hear this guys?  55nm does not have digital voltage regulation.  So no softvolt mods


----------



## KBD (Feb 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Lack of digital voltage control on the 9000 and prior cards.



ahh, thnx for clearing that up 

my friend has a 9800GTX and he wasnt happy about this.


----------



## elixxx (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems to work on both my evga and gainward 280 cards


----------



## Lordbollo (Feb 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> can someone send it to me? im logged in and i have my 295's reged but it wont let me DL it.
> 
> idk why?



Have you got it yet or would you like me to send it to you fit
scratch that have hosted it on my webspace for the next few hours if you want to get it.
 edit* link posted to a free site below


----------



## johnspack (Feb 8, 2009)

A slightly more difficult way is already available for all brands of 260,280 and 295 cards using rivatuner:  http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=4427  So far I've been able to go upto 1.23v on my 280 and it will go higher,  or lower.  Same with idle vcore.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 8, 2009)

I've uploaded the program for the people who said that they couldn't download it :

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=6769d815f1b952a0d2db6fb9a8902bda

NO VIRUS, you are welcome 

I don't take any responsibility for what you do with the program, I just made it easier for you -.-


----------



## johnspack (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope,  the evga tuner doesn't work with my palit 280,  but the rivatuner hack does.....


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 8, 2009)

elixxx said:


> Seems to work on both my evga and gainward 280 cards



Anyone else have luck with other brands?


----------



## blastboy (Feb 8, 2009)

burebista said:


> Because this?



What a buncha cheap bastards.. good thing my 55nm 260 already overclocks like a mofo

That's not cool at all tho..i hope they figure something out.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone else have luck with other brands?



this will help there is a patch on this thread that removes the non evga video card use problem and increases the voltage allowed fry away


*Appears I spoke too soon the patches is not posted yet just the claim, appears the modder is scared he will be sued
*
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=215350&page=19


----------



## johnspack (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't be so lazy,  just use Rivatuner,  it works on any brand... jeez,,,
Here,  let me explain,  open a command prompt in your rivatuner folder,  and if you have a gtx280,  issue  rivatuner.exe /wi3,70,15,3f  you've just increased 3d vcore to 1.24v!  Hope you have water cooling though....


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Feb 8, 2009)

You can download it here also:
http://files.filefront.com/EVGA+GPU+Voltage+Tuner+v0zip/;13233722;/fileinfo.html


----------



## burebista (Feb 8, 2009)

trt740 said:


> *Appears I spoke too soon the patches is not posted yet just the claim, appears the modder is scared he will be sued
> *


Hilbert give him his permission so here you go: Patch for vendor restriction & voltage limit removal.
Enjoy.


----------



## AgentGOD (Feb 8, 2009)

trt740 said:


> this will help there is a patch on this thread that removes the non evga video card use problem and increases the voltage allowed fry away
> 
> 
> *Appears I spoke too soon the patches is not posted yet just the claim, appears the modder is scared he will be sued
> ...


Now that's not nice... throwing gossip in my face.

I did not post it at that point because I needed to make it clear to everyone that I did it for the benefit of the hardware enthusiast community. Easy soft-volts, everyone wanted it at some point. EVGA made it come true. I simply extended their tool via patching to make it work with any vendor of cards. I also changed the voltage limit to 2.00v (2000 mV) for advanced users that wish to push their cards to the absolute limit.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2009)

Kursah said:


> There are limitations, my range on my 65nm 216 GTX260 is 825mv to 1288mv. So .8v to 1.13v. Fine, but in bios I can go up to 1.15v though in much larger steps...this is much more fine tuned so it may actually be more useful to maintaining a higher OC while running lower volts than going through bios.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090207/EVGAGVT.jpg


1288mV is 1.288V, not 1.13.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 8, 2009)

What's the orginal GTX 280 voltage limit? So far 6 degrees cooler with lowered volts and clocks. Before got only 1 degree. No interest of going higher than stock at the moment, just undervolting to lover idle temps, as 2dclock/volts doesn't work with 2 monitors.

AgentGOD: thanks for the patch, works fine on ASUS GTX 280. Any possibility to get a version with voltage limits still in place?


----------



## AgentGOD (Feb 8, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> What's the orginal GTX 280 voltage limit? So far 4 degrees cooler with lowered volts and clocks. Before got only 1 degree. No interest of going higher than stock at the moment, just undervolting to lover idle temps, as 2dclock/volts doesn't work with 2 monitors.



Stock is like 1063 mV


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 8, 2009)

elixxx said:


> Seems to work on both my evga and gainward 280 cards



Good news.   How are you sure? I just wonder about Sli. Is this overvolting both cards at the same time?


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 8, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> What's the orginal GTX 280 voltage limit? So far 6 degrees cooler with lowered volts and clocks. Before got only 1 degree. No interest of going higher than stock at the moment, just undervolting to lover idle temps, as 2dclock/volts doesn't work with 2 monitors.
> 
> AgentGOD: thanks for the patch, works fine on ASUS GTX 280. Any possibility to get a version with voltage limits still in place?



The GTX 280 runs at a stock voltage of 1.18V


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 8, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> The GTX 280 runs at a stock voltage of 1.18V



Yep, 1.1875V. I was asking the EVGA Voltage Tuner max limit for GTX 280, but found it from one forum post picture. It's 1350mV.


----------



## Jansku07 (Feb 8, 2009)

It works using the programmable Volterra VT1165 VRM controller. If your card doesn't have it, it won't work (that's why GTX265 and GTX285 aren't listed). 

You can also control the voltage using a plug-in or typing some commands in Rivatuner (without the voltage limits of course - _non-Evga and HD4870/4870X2 included_). Use Google, if you're interested.

DISCLAIMER: This is always on your own responsibility. I'm in no way responsible for any damage that may/may not occur after following/not following my post.


----------



## elixxx (Feb 8, 2009)

allrite, i was checking the voltages via rivatuner. i had both my cards installed. but my evga card clocks like crap and gets VERY hot.. so i removed it and tested with the gainward card alone. seemed to work changing voltage, also changed it in rivatuner. But now the app says unknown device. !? 
Also my gainward seems to clock ALOT better then my evga. hitting 720 core by default. My evga does 630 stable?! wat?! Ive remouted the cooler several times still getting high temps stock..
Apparently when using SLI only the evga card was getting voltage changed, but rivatuner registrerd both cards getting voltage applied..


----------



## raptori (Feb 8, 2009)

r these VDDC readings normal ??
1st file on default
2nd file is after applying 1.075v

1.0625v is the default under load 

thanks


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

Does this really work good?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2009)

AgentGOD said:


> Now that's not nice... throwing gossip in my face.
> 
> I did not post it at that point because I needed to make it clear to everyone that I did it for the benefit of the hardware enthusiast community. Easy soft-volts, everyone wanted it at some point. EVGA made it come true. I simply extended their tool via patching to make it work with any vendor of cards. I also changed the voltage limit to 2.00v (2000 mV) for advanced users that wish to push their cards to the absolute limit.



wow way to come on a forum and blast me because you were gonna post a hack , gossip would be untruth I posted  a link to what you said, don't get mad at me, you posted it. How was this gossip you did hack the program didn't you?


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not working very well for me.  Without the tuner at 730/1500/1100 I get a crash in vantage halfway through the first test.  With the v-tuner set at 1250mv's I get a strange white screen crash and sytem lockup halfway through the first test.


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2009)

AgentGOD said:


> Now that's not nice... throwing gossip in my face.
> 
> I did not post it at that point because I needed to make it clear to everyone that I did it for the benefit of the hardware enthusiast community. Easy soft-volts, everyone wanted it at some point. EVGA made it come true. I simply extended their tool via patching to make it work with any vendor of cards. I also changed the voltage limit to 2.00v (2000 mV) for advanced users that wish to push their cards to the absolute limit.





trt740 said:


> wow way to come on a forum and blast me because you were gonna post a hack , gossip would be untruth I posted  a link to what you said, don't get mad at me, you posted it. How was this gossip you did hack the program didn't you?



Easy now fellas!  No need to get your undies in a bundle.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Easy now fellas!  No need to get your undies in a bundle.



 I posted a link to his thread with a hack he made for the EVGA tool and his first post here he attacks me WTF. He wrote and posted the thread what did I do. Evga is looking into it, and hes certainly has a lot more to worry about than me. Check EVGAs forum there is a anti alter clause for the use of their tool and they appear pissed. Someone linked his thread to them and it wasn't me. I for one would like to have the voltage and card restriction lifted but that not my prerogative.


----------



## wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

I get device not recognized on my Zotac GTX295 

however i have been able to use the rivetuner method without a hitch

would be nice to have a slider tho...


----------



## burebista (Feb 8, 2009)

You have now a plugin for RivaTuner. Looks friendly.


----------



## wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

Darren said:


> I cant be bothered to read through all the posts. I have to questions.
> 
> 1. ) does this software work with the 9600 GT?
> 
> 2.) can the voltage increase be dumped into the bios?



1.) no, unfortunately the vregs are unsupported for writing new output values

2.) not as of yet, as far as my testing goes, all Bios Vmods do not work. (testing with multimeter)


----------



## Unwinder (Feb 9, 2009)

wolf said:


> 1.) no, unfortunately the vregs are unsupported for writing new output values
> 
> 2.) not as of yet, as far as my testing goes, all Bios Vmods do not work. (testing with multimeter)



NiBiToR doesn't support re-configuring VRM initialization, but you can relatively easily do it manually by hexediting VGA BIOS image:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3604376&postcount=200


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2009)

Jansku07 said:


> It works using the programmable Volterra VT1165 VRM controller. If your card doesn't have it, it won't work (that's why GTX265 and GTX285 aren't listed).
> 
> You can also control the voltage using a plug-in or typing some commands in Rivatuner (without the voltage limits of course - _non-Evga and HD4870/4870X2 included_). Use Google, if you're interested.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is always on your own responsibility. I'm in no way responsible for any damage that may/may not occur after following/not following my post.



So how does it work for ATI 4870 series cards, you mentioned a plug-in, where does one get it?


----------



## btarunr (Feb 9, 2009)

If I wanted better voltage control and I had a reference-design Radeon HD 4800, I would flash my card's BIOS with the appropriate one from ASUS, and use the i-Tracker. It lets you even control the memory voltage.


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2009)

btarunr said:


> If I wanted better voltage control and I had a reference-design Radeon HD 4800, I would flash my card's BIOS with the appropriate one from ASUS, and use the i-Tracker. It lets you even control the memory voltage.



great idea, btarunr!




My only question is this, AFAIK that utility only works with the Asus Matrix card, so are you sure that that BIOS is OK for reference 1 GB cards like mine, i want to be certain of this before i flash.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 9, 2009)

KBD said:


> My only question is this, AFAIK that utility only works with the Asus Matrix card, so are you sure that that BIOS is OK for reference 1 GB cards like mine, i want to be certain of this before i flash.



iTracker ships with the MATRIX series. I don't know if it ships with the reference cards as well. If it does, you can use it. There have been several GPU utilities by ASUS that merely required the ASUS BIOS in place to run, in the past.


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2009)

btarunr said:


> iTracker ships with the MATRIX series. I don't know if it ships with the reference cards as well. If it does, you can use it. There have been several GPU utilities by ASUS that merely required the ASUS BIOS in place to run, in the past.



OK, fair enough, this is just something i have to look into if i'll be going this way.

thnx again!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2009)

this tool helped my clock jump on my 280 gtx but when they did performance went down figure that out.


----------



## wolf (Feb 10, 2009)

i have the tool and patch for all brands, if anyone's keen, pm me.

i will send it to you, but i claim 0 responsibility if your silly enough to go and kill your cards ppl, after all the patch does allow up to 2v


----------



## Pixelated (Feb 10, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Hmm it wont let me download it even though my card is compatible



It only works with 65nm GTX260's. Apparently they use different voltage regulators.


----------



## Binge (Feb 10, 2009)

trt740 said:


> this tool helped my clock jump on my 280 gtx but when they did performance went down figure that out.



Heat bro.  All heat.


----------



## wolf (Feb 10, 2009)

btarunr said:


> If I wanted better voltage control and I had a reference-design Radeon HD 4800, I would flash my card's BIOS with the appropriate one from ASUS, and use the i-Tracker. It lets you even control the memory voltage.



wow, awesome, looks like exactly what we want except its locked to Asus cards 

any ideas whether there is a user made patch for card compatibility? didnt take them long with the evga tool.

im not by any means asking you to supply me with it, but sharing your knowledge on whether it exists or not could be usefull.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 10, 2009)

does that work on all cards from asus including reference designs?


----------



## KBD (Feb 10, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> does that work on all cards from asus including reference designs?



no, that tool is only for these 2 Asus Matrix cards:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...r=BESTMATCH&Description=asus+matrix&x=12&y=32


----------



## wolf (Feb 10, 2009)

KBD said:


> no, that tool is only for these 2 Asus Matrix cards:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...r=BESTMATCH&Description=asus+matrix&x=12&y=32



well isn't that just ducky


----------



## Dihon (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone kind enough to send me the patch ??


----------

